# Daily Chat - August 28, 2015



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

:vs_music:It's a beautiful morning...ah ha...Think I'll go outside for awhile..:vs_music: 

That's a song, actually I plan to just stay in bed, drink coffee and enjoy the cool breeze coming from the window.

I'm all excited about doing this geranium plant. I feel like the Engine that Could...."I think I can, I think I can, I think I can...choo choo". (_If you are not around little kids I'm sure you think I've lost it_.)

Hope you all share your day with us.


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

No cool breeze here. Just hot. And I have to work on some A/C units on roofs today.:unhappy:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Eddieblz said:


> No cool breeze here. Just hot. And I have to work on some A/C units on roofs today.:unhappy:


UGH -- :SaiyanSmilie_anim:


----------



## ARTadmin (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm definitely gonna need some coffee this morning! :vs_coffee:


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Good morning. Was cool enough this morning to wear a sweater..lots of low clouds and fog. Beautiful morning. Today is supposed to be in the high 70s with a chance of rain.

I will work a little more on my drawing today but then it gets put away until next week. My weekend is so full up with "busy" that I don't think I will be able to think straight! 

I hope you all have a great day!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Cricket VS said:


> I'm definitely gonna need some coffee this morning! :vs_coffee:


On my second cup..:vs_coffee: .. cheers!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

TerryCurley said:


> I'm all excited about doing this geranium plant. I feel like the Engine that Could...."I think I can, I think I can, I think I can...choo choo". (_If you are not around little kids I'm sure you think I've lost it_.)


I am excited about your geranium plant. What you have done so far is just beautiful! I have loved watching your progression!


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Hi hi everyone!

Well... My day didn't start so well. I was suposed to go training with a friend this morning and seeing his father for an easy job he has for me, but I got slept. Hope my friend didn't tell his father I was going today, so I'll able to go tomorrow without any trouble. If he did... well, it's my fault so I can't say anything jajajaja 

Terry, I'm getting the idea of the "I think I can" but I do not remember the cartoon :laugh:
You are becoming a Flower-Specialist >.<

Eddie, that's like a natural oven ._. I bet you can cook something over that roofs, or at least boild some water xD

Chanda, hope the rain doesn't get you. Your drawing is going so great! It was a comission, right??


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I just mailed off my sister's picture (remember Rose) and also one for a friend back in NY. It's a really nice feeling to be sending off a piece of yourself to friends and family.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Sounds like everyone is having a fairly nice day, well may not @Eddieblz on his hot roof. :vs_smirk: :surprise:

I got some good news yesterday. :biggrin: I took a chance and applied online the other night for a bank mortgage, just to see if we would qualify. We had originally planned on buying the house we're in, but have since realized it's the money pit. Anyway!!! We were approved....and I can get out of this house that drives me crazy. :vs_OMG: :biggrin: 

I'm in between art projects, but plan on starting something tonight. :wink:


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

:vs_music:Way to go @leighann

I've tested my GPS today...finally I can go anywhere now without getting lost.:biggrin::biggrin:I'm still stressed though...my paranoid mind thinks:"Whaaat if I end up in Buffalo...or worse Canada?" mg:ramaLlama:

I'll check my history again and post more videos here :biggrin::beatup:


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I think it might be fun to end up in Canada. I love adventure though!! :vs_smirk:

I'm one of those weirdos that will shoot off onto a strange road, just to see where it goes. :bounce:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

leighann said:


> Sounds like everyone is having a fairly nice day, well may not @Eddieblz on his hot roof. :vs_smirk: :surprise:
> 
> I got some good news yesterday. :biggrin: I took a chance and applied online the other night for a bank mortgage, just to see if we would qualify. We had originally planned on buying the house we're in, but have since realized it's the money pit. Anyway!!! We were approved....and I can get out of this house that drives me crazy. :vs_OMG: :biggrin:
> 
> I'm in between art projects, but plan on starting something tonight. :wink:


OH how exciting...house hunting is so much fun.


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

:vs_blush::vs_blushleighann Oh yea my husband always tells me:"If you ever get lost then you call me and I can tell you where to go." So that would be fun:ME:"Hi,honey I'm not sure in what city am here but people speak French...can you help me?" HIM:"Sure,go to the airport and ask for a ticket to the US." illepalle:


----------



## Eddieblz (Jun 15, 2013)

Just got home from 14 hours on a hot roof. It got up to 115 today, it was close to 150 on the roof. Everything that could go wrong did go wrong. All my coworkers bailed on me. I also suffered a minor heat stroke. Today fell into my top ten most most miserable days ever. That's enough venting though. Now for the bright side because there always has to be a bright side. My Huion tablet came today. A week sooner than they said it would. I'm so excited. I'll test it a little and give you all my review. But so far I'm liking it.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Heat stroke is very dangerous. Hope that project is finished.

Looking forward to seeing something from your new toy. It's so much fun getting new electronics.


----------

